# Permit approval?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Generally speaking how long does it usually take to get your permit once you did the background check and have turned in all the paperwork and are waiting for the officer to inform you its ready?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I am assuming you are speaking of conceal carry permit? Every state is different, once I completed the NRA safety class I took the paper work to the courthouse and walked out with my CCP. Hopefully someone from Jersey will answer your question.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ghostman said:


> Generally speaking how long does it usually take to get your permit once you did the background check and have turned in all the paperwork and are waiting for the officer to inform you its ready?


Move to Vermont


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

No I mean a weapon permit, here in jersey you need approval to own a long gun or handgun.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, well to buy a gun here, the dealer does a background check takes about 10 minutes, then you and the gun are out the door.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

NRA-ILA | New Jersey

Edit: http://www.njsp.org/about/firearms.html


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I think im not asking the right question. In new jersey when you have applied for your permit how long did it take for the officer to get back to you saying its all done?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

From what I've read on the New Jersey gun sites, it may take months if ever. Also be prepared for the approval to be held up indefinitely in the process. This is standard procedure in NJ. I'm going out on a limb and will guess that you will not have it for a very long time. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Move to Pennsylvania. Right next door. It will take you 15 minutes at the DMV and another 15 at the firearm counter. It'll take you longer to get over that awful toll bridge.

The real answer: whenever they feel like it.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

Just curious if anyone had any experience with it. The cop in my town in charge of gun permits said around a month or so.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

ghostman said:


> Just curious if anyone had any experience with it. The cop in my town in charge of gun permits said around a month or so.


here in CT every town or city is different. Took me 8 weeks start to finish.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I am in NJ. We also covered this in another thread recently. There are two different permits. There is the basic Firearms Owners ID card and a Pistol Purchase Permit. for the basic FOID, state law requires the PD to turn this around in 30 days. In practical application this becomes a minimum of one month. What I do is call the town at one month and in my town that causes them to start the process and they turn it around within a couple more weeks. Other towns may take months. When you call they will tell you that they will call you. That's BS. Call once a month until they complete it.

For the PPP, the process is the same but it can get hung up further because that one requires personal references. If your references don't turn around the form, or it gets lost in the mail, you are at a dead stop. Make sure your references are on the look out for it and if it doesn't show up at the PD within about a week from when they put the references in the mail, ask the PD to send the form again.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

ghostman said:


> Generally speaking how long does it usually take to get your permit once you did the background check and have turned in all the paperwork and are waiting for the officer to inform you its ready?


In Illinois after taking the class and completing all of the paper work it took about 6 months for me to get my Conceal Carry Permit.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Diver said:


> I am in NJ. We also covered this in another thread recently. There are two different permits. There is the basic Firearms Owners ID card and a Pistol Purchase Permit. for the basic FOID, state law requires the PD to turn this around in 30 days. In practical application this becomes a minimum of one month. What I do is call the town at one month and in my town that causes them to start the process and they turn it around within a couple more weeks. Other towns may take months. When you call they will tell you that they will call you. That's BS. Call once a month until they complete it.
> 
> For the PPP, the process is the same but it can get hung up further because that one requires personal references. If your references don't turn around the form, or it gets lost in the mail, you are at a dead stop. Make sure your references are on the look out for it and if it doesn't show up at the PD within about a week from when they put the references in the mail, ask the PD to send the form again.


All of this to own a fire arm in New Jersey USA ?

Thank God I don't live there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

When I got my Weapons Carry License in Georgia it took about 3 weeks but that was years ago before all the recent scares. I also have a Pistol Carry Permit in Alabama and that took 6 weeks. 

The Georgia License made it easy to buy a firearm there. Just pull out your Drivers License and Weapons Carry License, fill out the form, hand over the cash and out the door.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

In Pennsylvania you pay $6.00 to the county treasurer and you are immediately issued a sportsmans firearm permit. Rifles, Shotguns.

Yes well good luck with your permit license etc. What are you intending to buy for a gun?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

In NC long guns are just a quick background check, handgun purchase permits are given by the sheriff after a paper application is completed and approved in 5 days.

$5 per permit, I think there might be a Max of 5 permits per a certain time frame. Each permit is good for 5 years.

Concealed carry permit makes it easier with no limits and acts as your purchase permit. 

If you live in a "permit" state I'd definitely recommend multiple permits at once if possible... or just get your carry permit.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> All of this to own a fire arm in New Jersey USA ?
> 
> Thank God I don't live there.


Yes, and unless some of the gun owners in the US start to object to what is going on in the northeast and CA, your gun rights will be reduced to this level. BTW: There is no right to carry in NJ.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Each State is different . By looking at other states you learn what to work towards in your own.
Wisconsin no permit needed. 48 hour wait on hand guns no wait on long guns. Simple quick back round check about 10 minutes your done.
Open carry in constitutional. CC takes about a week to get. Not prefect but we are working on it with a great Governor.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

In Michigan,it took about 2 weeks for my CPL (concealed pistol license) to get to the local PD.they will not mail it to you here.it seems to be different in all the other counties here I understand.it was $205.00 total.that includes the NRA 8 hour pistol course.its good for 5 years

15 years ago when we lived in Washington state,it was $75.00 and we went to the local PD,got printed,got notified we were a-ok,went back and got our ccw(carry concealed weapons)permit.no course,no nothing.it was good for 5 years as well.issued on the spot.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> In Michigan,it took about 2 weeks for my CPL (concealed pistol license) to get to the local PD.they will not mail it to you here.it seems to be different in all the other counties here I understand.it was $205.00 total.that includes the NRA 8 hour pistol course.its good for 5 years
> 
> 15 years ago when we lived in Washington state,it was $75.00 and we went to the local PD,got printed,got notified we were a-ok,went back and got our ccw(carry concealed weapons)permit.no course,no nothing.it was good for 5 years as well.issued on the spot.


This is not applicable to the OPs home state of NJ. You are more likely to see a unicorn than a NJ concealed carry permit.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanx,thought I would let him know in case he might want to move to the free frozen north.

Jersey sux anyway.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Thanx,thought I would let him know in case he might want to move to the free frozen north.
> 
> Jersey sux anyway.


Well, I am certainly not going to recommend the People's Republic of New Jersey! LOL


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

ghostman said:


> No I mean a weapon permit, here in jersey you need approval to own a long gun or handgun.


If you need approval to exercise a right, it is not a right.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

There was a time in this country when the Second Amendment right to own and carry a firearm did not require a permit. If there was a permit requirement to exercise the First Amendment right to free speech, I am confident that some lame brain would think that too was a fine law. Historically, the most lenient firearm laws have existed in Vermont. In Vermont, you walk in, pass the instant background check and walk out with a firearm, concealed or not, rifle, shotgun or handgun. No permit law is in place and the crime rate is very low. Lots of fine upstanding Yankees carry concealed up there.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> If you need approval to exercise a right, it is not a right.


Exactly, and since the rest of the country has allowed this to go on for 40 years in PRNJ, NY, CA, etc., it isn't going to be a right anywhere else before long.


----------

